
Write your own - fpereiro
http://www.federicopereiro.com/write/
======
jonjacky
"... in programming there is a widespread first order theory that one
shouldn't build one's own tools, languages, and especially operating systems.
This is true --- an incredible amount of time and energy has gone down these
ratholes. On the second hand, if you can build your own tools, languages, and
operating systems you absolutely should because the leverage that can be
obtained (and often the time not wasted in trying to fix other people's not
quite right tools) can be incredible."

\- Alan Kay, in
[http://www.vpri.org/pdf/m2004001_power.pdf](http://www.vpri.org/pdf/m2004001_power.pdf)

~~~
fpereiro
Very interesting perspective.

Thanks for sharing!

